
Sometimes a CSS color scraper comes in handy ... - bennyschudel
http://colrgrabr.swissamigos.com/#news.ycombinator.com
======
josscrowcroft
Every search I try it gives me the colours for Hacker News :(

I can see why this would be very useful (instead of trawling through the CSS
with dev tools or using a colourpicker)

\- On closer inspection, it looks like it's always returning the colours for
the first search I made, whichever that is..

(Chrome latest on Mac)

~~~
kaiwetzel
For me it works on most URLs not containing a path components but sometimes it
chokes. Seems to return the latest successful query then?

I think it's a very useful idea. Maybe a bookmarklet is second best to a
browser plugin (but this one can surely be improved):

    
    
       javascript:(function(){var%20s=encodeURIComponent(window.location.href.match(/:\/\/(.[^/]+)/)[1]);open('http://colrgrabr.swissamigos.com/?url='+s+'#'+s);})();
    

(stripping the path for now, to make it work)

~~~
bennyschudel
Hey thanks for the effort of creating a bookmarklet for ColrGrabr. I will
provide it directly on the page.

Btw. you don't need the ?url= query param.

    
    
      javascript:(function(){var%20s=encodeURIComponent(window.location.href.match(/:\/\/(.[^/]+)/)[1]);open('http://colrgrabr.swissamigos.com/#+s);})();

------
TomGullen
It's cool, but curious why it shows nothing on our website!
<http://colrgrabr.swissamigos.com/#http://www.scirra.com>

~~~
aptwebapps
Why do your css links have a double slash prepended?

    
    
        "//static4.scirra.net/css/newmaster.css?v=43"
    

No idea if that's the issue but it stuck out.

~~~
narcissus
Although I can't speak for the OP, and you may be asking for a different
reason, but double slashes are an acceptable way to write fully qualified URLs
while still being protocol agnostic (that is to say, if you're on a page that
was served via HTTPS, the double slash URL implies using the HTTPS protocol).
It let's you have fully qualified URLs, without having to worry about the
protocol and browser whining about mixed security.

~~~
TomGullen
Yes you're right, lets us switch between https and http without having
security errors being thrown up on static resources.

------
pinchyfingers
Awesome. Works great on my site. I'm gonna use this all the time, thanks!

------
skoob
ubuntu.com is kind of interesting...
<http://colrgrabr.swissamigos.com/#http://ubuntu.com>

~~~
bennyschudel
oh yeah, thats because I didn't took CSS @include statements into account.
will be fixed asap. ;)

------
softbuilder
Not working for me on Chrome on Mac. Keeps the HN url appended on top of my
own url. When I manually edit, still doesn't work, just gives me the original
form.

------
samstave
pornhub.com returns nothing.

------
landhar
Very neat! I would like to hear more about implementation details. Also what
fullsailor pointed out.

~~~
bennyschudel
what kind of implementation details are you interested in?

------
fullsailor
s/Opaque/Transparent

~~~
glitch
Indeed. While objects with transparency are defined with their opacity, they
are not opaque.

------
Kilimanjaro
A browser extension would be really useful.

------
gdubs
Really nice work.

